# "Cabello en Fuego" Nirvana Papaya



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 22, 2013)

OK Go!  I haven't grown hydro for some time, but I had no way of schlepping 40something pounds of FFOF so I decided to do the drip.  The big individual is around 4 weeks, the other two around 2 weeks, and that sawed-off specimen with the goofy leaves is around 10 days.  There is one other sprout that I "potted" last week but it has barely launched its first pair of serrated leaves.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 22, 2013)

well i see another dripper pulling up a sit.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 22, 2013)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> well i see another dripper pulling up a sit.


I used to do aero exclusively because the first hydro I bought was a small aero unit from Foothillhydroponics.com.  I cannot recall when I built my first Rubbermaid drip unit but the timed-intermittent drip works _nearly_ as well as the aeros (I built several of them too).  The drip plumbing is A LOT easier to flush.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 22, 2013)

I love me some drip hydro  the kids look good so far. Green grow mojo for the new hydro


----------



## robertr (Dec 23, 2013)

I know a guy who grew some Papaya outdoors but I never had the chance to try some and I got the seeds for him. Good luck Skinhead.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 23, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I love me some drip hydro  the kids look good so far. Green grow mojo for the new hydro


You know it...ain't drip addictive?  :woohoo:




			
				robertr said:
			
		

> I know a guy who grew some Papaya outdoors but I never had the chance to try some and I got the seeds for him. Good luck Skinhead.



Props :aok:  I would love to see an outdoor Papaya...as big as my indoor Papayas grow, an outdoor/greenhouse one would likely be a tree.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 23, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> *Green grow mojo for the new hydro*



I just realized that this sounds very much like a rhyme from "Gettin Jiggy Wit It". :giggle:   :spit:  metrolyrics.com/gettin-jiggy-wit-it-lyrics-will-smith.html


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 28, 2013)

The two sprouts are growing bigger, the two midsize kittens are growing branchier, and the big one is growing like a w...well, you know.


----------



## robertr (Dec 28, 2013)

Looking good, I hope we get a chance to see them to the end. You might have to move it over to MC. The last plant is nice and bushy, did you transplant it or something, It looks a little droopy. I always like it it when the leaves are praying to the sky. I hope 2014 is better than 2013, I don't have much good to say about 2013


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 28, 2013)

robertr said:
			
		

> Looking good, I hope we get a chance to see them to the end. You might have to move it over to MC. The last plant is nice and bushy, did you transplant it or something, It looks a little droopy. I always like it it when the leaves are praying to the sky.



For some reason when I grow Papaya (which is most of the time) it branches like mad.  I haven't done anything special to it aside from twisting a few branches.  I know what you mean about the droopy look, but oddly the plant is tumescent.  




			
				robertr said:
			
		

> I hope 2014 is better than 2013, I don't have much good to say about 2013


I only have *one* good thing to say about this thoroughly sucky year:  Simple Minds live in CA with a set list including "All the Things She Said".  Aside from the Minds gig this year can go to hell.


----------



## robertr (Dec 28, 2013)

Tumescent, I had to google that word. The description is interesting.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 28, 2013)

Greenest of mojo YYZ... tumescent, i will be looking that up.


----------



## robertr (Dec 28, 2013)

I dare ya


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, I *tried* to pick a word that could not be applied to an erect penis, but "swollen", "stiff" and "engorged", uhhh...   :hitchair:


----------



## robertr (Dec 29, 2013)

That's funny.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 29, 2013)

Dont worry YYZ some of us dont suffer penis envy


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 29, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Dont worry YYZ some of us dont suffer penis envy



I hope the plant doesn't either, since it is from a feminised seed!  :spit:

I switched the two-headed sprout (it grew that way of its own accord) to a corner hole so more light will land on it.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 16, 2014)

Update on the aforementioned sprout that was too runty and pathetic to photograph (at the time):


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 19, 2014)

It looks like the girls are coming along just fine with that drip irrigation system. Ask DGF how he likes the top-feed/undercurrent/DWC hybrid that we designed. It is by far my favorite way to grow. I just love hybridizing. Its like a good ole mutt-hound that doesn't have the querks of pure-breeds.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 19, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> It looks like the girls are coming along just fine with that drip irrigation system. Ask DGF how he likes the top-feed/undercurrent/DWC hybrid that we designed. It is by far my favorite way to grow. I just love hybridizing. Its like a good ole mutt-hound that doesn't have the querks of pure-breeds.


Where is the thread?  I may wanna "upgrade" my drip.  Experimenting with hydro is like experimenting with homebrewing:  as addictive as sugar.  :icon_smile:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 19, 2014)

Bring your light up yyz, your plant has been stunted for a while.

the plants scream high intensity and over fert.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is the link to his grow journal where he has done several modifications:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66411
You can also see some of the same stuff with my "stealth cabinet" journal in my signature


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jan 20, 2014)

Hushpuppy, props for the info.  :aok:

ToA, I have the light about ten inches above the canopy.  How much ferts is too much?  I go by the instructions on the growth fert bottle, which dictate 1 teaspoon per gallon for "leaf" crops and 1.5 teaspoons per gallon for "vine" crops.  (As I said, I haven't grown hydro for a while, so everyone, correct me if I am doing something *in*correctly.)  All of these plants are of different ages growing in one tank.


----------

